# goose mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is a honker i just finished.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)




----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

wait...wait...wait............NOW TAKE HIM!!!!!!! Very nice!!


----------

